# Core covering for stripped lines



## dpboatnut (Jun 22, 2002)

I''ve spliced up some eyes in 1/8" Endura braid for some light air spin sheets, and I''ve got some Tylaska spool shackles on the way.

Has anybody ever added a cover to one of the small, slick lines or is that strictly a pro rigger''s kind of work?

I can get the cover from some 3/16" StaSet onto the rope, but the trick is to keep it from just sliding off. Any ideas or resources for ideas?

Thanks!
-Chad


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Chad,
It can be done but requires the cover to be stitched or seized onto the core. Samson Ropes website shows alternative method of using a double braid line, removing a portion of the cover, burying or tucking the cover, then whipping the "crossover".

I have done this job using different techniques, and machine stitching seems to work the best. 1/8" is pretty small. You might want to find a double braid with a 1/8" core and strip the desired length of cover, then use the Samson technique.

You want to be sure that the core and cover stretch together. The cover can bunch up and jam in a block.


----------

